# Barcodescanner mit Leuze electronic



## voggia (18 Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ev. Könnt Ihr mir ja helfen!
Habe einen Barcodescanner von Leuze BCL 34 S M 100

Und soll diesen über Bus Lesen bzw. damit arbeiten!

Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich mit diesem Modul auf SCL Komunizieren soll und bin mir auch bei der HW Config nicht sicher!

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## Zefix (18 Februar 2011)

Hi, 
die Anleitung hast aber gefunden?
http://www.leuze.de/downloads/log/01/TB_BCL_34_DE.pdf


----------



## voggia (23 Februar 2011)

Danke aber die Beschreibung hatte ich schon, habe nur noch nie mit einem Barcode scanner etwas zu tun gehabt und deshalb weiß ich nicht genau wie ich diese Signale in SCL auswerten kann, macht man das über Sting auswertung oder anders bzw. kann man diese nicht auch schon von der HW config aus bekommen!


----------



## Zefix (24 Februar 2011)

Also auswerten musst selber. Ob du dies mit AWL KOP FUP oder SCL machst hängt von deinen Fähigkeiten und dem Umfang der Aufgabe ab.

Zum Scanner steuern, Auswerten ob Daten empfangen wurden über AWL KOP oder FUP. Für Daten vergleich dann SCL

Im Prinzip kommen die Daten in nen DB, dann musst auswerten ob neue Daten da sind.
Würde hier nen DB mit einem ARRAY of CHAR vorschlagen, damit schaffst du Struktur für SCL.

Jetzt kommts drauf an was und wieviel du vergleichen willst.
Wird immer auf die selbe Nummer verglichen und kannst alles Fest/Fix vergleichen wirds "einfach".

Oder soll aus einer Reihe hinterlegter Nummern verglich werden welches Bauteil gescannt wurde?

Mehr Details bitte 

Gruss Andi


----------



## voggia (28 Februar 2011)

Danke, habe hier ein paar Informationen gefunden:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30863

Komme leider immer sporalisch zu dieser Anlage, deshalb sorry für meine Verzögerungen!

Zur Info: Dort wird von älteren eben auf diese Scanner umgestellt da diese nicht mehr verkauft werden.


----------



## barcodescanner11 (13 September 2011)

Ich bedanke mich auch mal bei euch für die Infos.

________________________________
Barcodescanner


----------

